
Be wary of one-time-pads and other crypto unicorns (2015) - CiPHPerCoder
https://freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/jbonneau/be-wary-of-one-time-pads-and-other-crypto-unicorns/
======
PaulHoule
They say Che Guevara was caught and killed because he used one time password
more than once. Watch out!

